# [SOLVED] Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?



## Don Jaime

I have had issues with my monitor going black at random times (seemingly more prevalent while playing games or internet browsing though), staying black for random amounts of time, and returning to normal. It might happen once a day or a lot, and 5 or 6 times consecutively at that. VERY annoying. The power light stays on when this happens and I am pretty sure the problem does not lie with the monitor as I just bought a new one of a completely different brand and I still have the exact same issue.

Windows 7 64 bit home premium
Intel i-7 920 2.66GHz (overclocked to 3.2GHz)
ATI Radeon HD 5870 1GB GDDR5
6GB 1067 MHz DDR3
875W power supply

I fear my video card might be bad. However, I have run GPU-z while this was happening and I didn't notice any spikes or anomalies while this blacking out happened. The card runs at about 65C or less while playing full so I don't think it's an issue with overheating (and the blackouts can happen right after booting anyway). 

I've tried different refresh rates, updating/rolling back the video card drivers, using benchmark software, updating the monitor drivers, updating my BIOS, plugging the monitors into different outlets, resetting my video card, making sure the HD cable is in properly, and maybe a few others things I can't remember at the moment.

The only thing I haven't tried is updating my chipset drivers, underclocking my CPU back to its original speed (which I'd like to avoid to be honest) or a new HDMI cable. I guess my questions are:

If there was something wrong with my video card there would be spikes or anomalies when the blackouts happen while running GPU-z, right? Is there another way to pinpoint graphics card faults?

If a new HD or Dvi cable or updating the chipset drivers or underclocking still results in the blackouts, does anyone have any other ideas as to what to do?

I'd appreciate any feedback at all.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

What are your voltages like in the BIOS? Also what brand/model is the 875w PSU. Could be PSU related if it is a low quality unit.


----------



## Don Jaime

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

Not home to check for 100%, but the power supply might be Delta... whatever Alienware used for their Aurora models. No clue with the voltage, I reset it to default I believe (prolly not a smart move while it's still overclocked) but I think it's around +20 mV. From what I've seen from GPU-z though, it doesn't read like there are any power fluctuations.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

The voltages I'm talking about are your voltages from the PSU, namely the 3,3v; the 5v; and the 12v. Normally obtainable from the health status of the BIOS.


----------



## Don Jaime

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

Gotcha. I will relay the exact values when I can.

Just curious, if there is a voltage issue would there be other noticeable problems (as there don't appear to be any)?


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

There could be many things that the voltages will have an effect on, as the PC is the heart of the PC. Even if the voltages are within spec, if the PSU is not good quality it could also give the issues as one that is out of spec. What I mean by spec is that your voltages should not be more/less than 5% out from the actual rated voltage. You could experience graphics card overheating, cpu overheating, PC not booting, BSOD's and constant restarting and even eventual complete system failure if it's a bad case etc, etc.


----------



## Don Jaime

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

I couldn't find an option in the BIOS to check PSU voltage. According to PC Wizard it's 3.31, 5.09 and 12.06

If that's accurate that seems well within a 5% variance.


----------



## Don Jaime

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

So I changed out the hdmi cable with a dvi cable. I haven't had an issue since Friday (and I was on the computer a lot this past weekend), so I can only assume that was the problem.

One of the connectors on the hdmi looked a little damaged so that was likely causing the issue. I figured if the cable was bad it wouldn't work at all, but that wasn't the case obviously.

Although I have effectively wasted 50-60 dollars on a new monitor I didn't need (restocking fee plus return shipping) all of my drivers are nice and updated now! 

Just goes to show that sometimes it can be the simplest thing causing problems. 

Even though the problem didn't apply to your advice, thanks for giving some of your time to this issue, Johnny1982! I know where to go if I have a more complicated boggle in the future.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*

Sometimes it's the simplest things that even WE completely forget about like a simple cable.

But all in all I'm glad you got it working and it was a pleasure assisting you. Feel free to post any more queries you may have. You can now click on "Thread Tools" then "Mark as Solved".


----------



## Don Jaime

*Re: Monitor randomly goes black and comes back on. Is my GPU busted?*



Johnny1982 said:


> *Sometimes it's the simplest things that even WE completely forget about like a simple cable.*
> 
> But all in all I'm glad you got it working and it was a pleasure assisting you. Feel free to post any more queries you may have. You can now click on "Thread Tools" then "Mark as Solved".


I guess that's why there's the ever so aggravating/remedial scripted tier 1 tech support :upset:


----------

